# [solved] sddm (emake failed)

## schmidicom

Beim versuch sddm zu installieren bricht das ganze bei 94% ab und leider hilft mir das build.log nicht wirklich weiter.

Aber vielleicht fällt ja einem von euch was auf?

```
[ 94%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/sddm.dir/sddm_automoc.cpp.o

cd /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/sddm-9999/work/sddm-9999_build/src && /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -DNDEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_DBUS_LIB -DQT_DECLARATIVE_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_NETWORK_LIB -DUSE_PAM  -DNDEBUG -march=native -O2 -pipe   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/sddm-9999/work/sddm-9999_build/src -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/sddm-9999/work/sddm-9999/src -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/sddm-9999/work/sddm-9999/src/common -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/sddm-9999/work/sddm-9999_build/src/common -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDBus -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDeclarative    -std=c++11 -o CMakeFiles/sddm.dir/sddm_automoc.cpp.o -c /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/sddm-9999/work/sddm-9999_build/src/sddm_automoc.cpp

Linking CXX executable sddm

cd /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/sddm-9999/work/sddm-9999_build/src && /usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_link_script CMakeFiles/sddm.dir/link.txt --verbose=1

/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++   -march=native -O2 -pipe     -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed CMakeFiles/sddm.dir/common/Configuration.cpp.o CMakeFiles/sddm.dir/common/SocketWriter.cpp.o CMakeFiles/sddm.dir/daemon/Authenticator.cpp.o CMakeFiles/sddm.dir/daemon/DaemonApp.cpp.o CMakeFiles/sddm.dir/daemon/Display.cpp.o CMakeFiles/sddm.dir/daemon/DisplayManager.cpp.o CMakeFiles/sddm.dir/daemon/DisplayServer.cpp.o CMakeFiles/sddm.dir/daemon/Greeter.cpp.o CMakeFiles/sddm.dir/daemon/PowerManager.cpp.o CMakeFiles/sddm.dir/daemon/Seat.cpp.o CMakeFiles/sddm.dir/daemon/SeatManager.cpp.o CMakeFiles/sddm.dir/daemon/Session.cpp.o CMakeFiles/sddm.dir/daemon/SignalHandler.cpp.o CMakeFiles/sddm.dir/daemon/SocketServer.cpp.o CMakeFiles/sddm.dir/displaymanageradaptor.cpp.o CMakeFiles/sddm.dir/seatadaptor.cpp.o CMakeFiles/sddm.dir/sessionadaptor.cpp.o CMakeFiles/sddm.dir/sddm_automoc.cpp.o  -o sddm -rdynamic -lxcb /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtDBus.so /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtXml.so /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtNetwork.so /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so -lpam -ldl -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib64/qt4: 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/sddm-9999/work/sddm-9999_build'

/usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/sddm-9999/work/sddm-9999_build/CMakeFiles  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24

[ 94%] Built target sddm

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/sddm-9999/work/sddm-9999_build'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 * ERROR: x11-misc/sddm-9999 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-misc/sddm-9999'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-misc/sddm-9999'`.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'schmidicom': '/usr/local/portage/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/sddm-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/sddm-9999/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/sddm-9999/work/sddm-9999_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/sddm-9999/work/sddm-9999'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-misc/sddm-9999, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/sddm-9999/temp/build.log'
```

Das ganze Logfile ist unter folgendem Link zu finden:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3pmY9R_R3jqeWNSRk9TcTJ5cGs/edit?usp=sharing

Das ebuild habe ich aus dem qt Overlay mit den folgenden Änderungen in mein eigenes Overlay kopiert:

```
21a22

> KEYWORDS="amd64"

27c28

<       x11-libs/libxcb

---

>       x11-libs/libxcb[xkb]
```

Last edited by schmidicom on Mon Jul 15, 2013 5:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

der Fehler liegt hier:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [0mcd /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/sddm-9999/work/sddm-9999_build/src && /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -DNDEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_DBUS_LIB -DQT_DECLARATIVE_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_NETWORK_LIB -DUSE_PAM  -DNDEBUG -march=native -O2 -pipe   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/sddm-9999/work/sddm-9999_build/src -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/sddm-9999/work/sddm-9999/src -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/sddm-9999/work/sddm-9999/src/common -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/sddm-9999/work/sddm-9999_build/src/common -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDBus -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDeclarative    -std=c++11 -o CMakeFiles/sddm-greeter.dir/greeter/ThemeMetadata.cpp.o -c /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/sddm-9999/work/sddm-9999/src/greeter/ThemeMetadata.cpp
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/sddm-9999/work/sddm-9999/src/greeter/KeyboardModel.cpp:113:9: Fehler: lockerer »throw«-Spezifizierer für »virtual SDDM::XcbKeyboardBackend::~XcbKeyboardBackend()«
> ...

 

Und da du ein svn/git/scm build verwendest ist das nicht unbedingt verwunderlich, dass der build mal bricht.. Nicht immer ist ein scm repository zu jedem zeitpunkt übersetzungsfähig.

----------

## Josef.95

Auch wenn es zum eigentlichen Fehler nicht viel hilft - dennoch kurz angemerkt:  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> > KEYWORDS="amd64"
> ```
> ...

  Einem live Ebuild sollte man keine keywords vergeben (und schon gar nicht stable). So was macht man einfach nicht.

----------

## schmidicom

@firefly

Also ist es ein Programmierfehler? Ich dachte schon das ich dafür verantwortlich wäre.

@Josef.95

Ja ja, ich weiß. Es ist nicht gerade die fein englische Art aber das dürfte hier wohl auch ziemlich egal sein. Außerdem weiß ich ja das diese Software noch nicht Stable ist also wozu soll ich mir das dann mit ~amd64 oder ** noch zusätzlich selbst unter die Nase reiben? Wenn ich vor hätte dieses Overlay jetzt öffentlich zu teilen dann würde ich dir absolut recht geben, dann wäre es unverantwortlich so etwas zu machen.

EDIT 14.07.2013:

Ich habe den Bug mal auf Github gemeldet denn auf bugs.gentoo.org hat dieser ja vermutlich nicht viel verloren solange sddm noch nicht im gentoo overlay ist.

----------

